# First smoking on new grill



## RPCookin (Mar 9, 2015)

Today it was so nice I had to do some Q.  I decided that it was time to properly baptize the new gas grill and start to learn how to smoke on it.  I had a nice 4 pound bone-in pork shoulder roast, some hickory and apple chips, and a good rub.  I used my analog oven thermometer right beside the meat so that I knew what was happening temperature wise, and my Chef Alarm probe in the meat.  I kept the temp at 240-250 with 3 of the 5 burners on the left, and the meat on the far right.  I put a pan with water between the heat and the meat and kept the smoke box stoked with chips and cooked it for something over 5 hours, to an internal temp of about 190.  

I didn't probably get as much smoke as I really was hoping for, but I'll try some other ideas next time.  The rub that I got for the Smoking Meats forum was outstanding, and the finished shoulder is delicious - best pork roast I can remember.  We just had it as a roast tonight, and the leftovers I'll have to figure out what to do with in a couple of days.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 10, 2015)

Good job!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 10, 2015)

Sounds delish!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 10, 2015)

I have never been able to achieve that "smoker" flavor with my gas grill.
Besides, I don't want the inside of my gas grill to turn brown from wood smoke.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 10, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> ...I don't want the inside of my gas grill to turn brown from wood smoke.




What color is it now?


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 10, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> I have never been able to achieve that "smoker" flavor with my gas grill.
> Besides, I don't want the inside of my gas grill to turn brown from wood smoke.



I don't understand that.  It gets plenty of smoke from the meats that you grill.  A little wood smoke isn't going to change that.  I smoked a lot on the Weber Genesis that I used to have and never saw any problems with it.  The way I see it, a grill is supposed to get smoky, just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Mar 10, 2015)

Smoke will be absorbed only so long during cooking.

Apple and hickory in combination is our favorite too.  DxW doesn't care for a lot of smoke, and on our Weber kettles,  we each have the same ones, we like how it turns out. 

When I made a pork roast in the oven last week,  she had a taste, and said she would like to have dinner the next time I make, and how soon will that be!!  Yippee.  that means I can grill smoke a pork shoulder for pulled pork too.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 10, 2015)

Good job, especially with a gasser. I just broke in a new 22.5 Weber, yesterday. Just burgers. Way too tired after off loading the final load from the move to attempt anything else.

Whiska, after the bark "begins" forming, no more smoke will be taken on, IMHO. My thoughts on this are that the lower the temp (I shoot for 225F) the longer it will take for the bark to develop and block the up take of smoke. There has been a trend toward  "hot & fast", but I'll stick to the methods that have worked for me thus far.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 10, 2015)

CraigC said:


> Good job, especially with a gasser. I just broke in a new 22.5 Weber, yesterday. Just burgers. Way too tired after off loading the final load from the move to attempt anything else.
> 
> Whiska, after the bark "begins" forming, no more smoke will be taken on, IMHO. My thoughts on this are that the lower the temp (I shoot for 225F) the longer it will take for the bark to develop and block the up take of smoke. There has been a trend toward  "hot & fast", but I'll stick to the methods that have worked for me thus far.



Hot and fast and low and slow are both viable methods, and one or the other is better suited to different cuts of meat.  This shoulder roast was the best pork roast I've ever made, and I'd be hard pressed to remember a better one anytime from any source.  When my wife posts on Facebook that it was "yummy", then I know I hit the jackpot.  When we were first married, she was ambivalent about pork in general, and and has never liked anything I put a dry rub on.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 11, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Hot and fast and low and slow are both viable methods, and one or the other is better suited to different cuts of meat.  This shoulder roast was the best pork roast I've ever made, and I'd be hard pressed to remember a better one anytime from any source.  When my wife posts on Facebook that it was "yummy", then I know I hit the jackpot.  When we were first married, she was ambivalent about pork in general, and and has never liked anything I put a dry rub on.



I'm talking about a trend in competition BBQ where the same cuts, like brisket, are being smoked hot and fast.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 11, 2015)

CraigC said:


> I'm talking about a trend in competition BBQ where the same cuts, like brisket, are being smoked hot and fast.



I'm only competing with my taste buds, and they know what they like.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 12, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> What color is it now?



Black.  My point is my smoker is designed for smoking.  My Weber Genesis Silver gas grill is designed for grilling.
You see, I bought one of those little cast iron wood chip boxes especially made for gas grills and I had terrible luck with it.  
I plan to stick with my Weber kettle or tunnel smoker for long cooking/smoking foods like ribs or chicken.
For a quick meal like burgers or steaks, the gas grill is my go to option.



RPCookin said:


> I don't understand that.  It gets plenty of smoke from the meats that you grill.  A little wood smoke isn't going to change that.  I smoked a lot on the Weber Genesis that I used to have and never saw any problems with it.  The way I see it, a grill is supposed to get smoky, just the nature of the beast.



I know. I expected some feedback concerning my post.
But there is some merit to what wood smoke does to the interior of a gas grill.  Its not a deal breaker, but if i have a way to smoke in another vessel, that's where I will smoke it.


----------



## RPCookin (Mar 12, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Black.  My point is my smoker is designed for smoking.  My Weber Genesis Silver gas grill is designed for grilling.
> You see, I bought one of those little cast iron wood chip boxes especially made for gas grills and I had terrible luck with it.
> I plan to stick with my Weber kettle or tunnel smoker for long cooking/smoking foods like ribs or chicken.
> For a quick meal like burgers or steaks, the gas grill is my go to option.
> ...



Not an option for me.  We have spent ourselves to a saturation point trying to get into a new house starting from scratch since moving back to the US last fall.  I even settled for an off brand grill rather than the Weber B330 that I really wanted, because this 5 burner Dyna-Glo was half the price of the Weber, but got very good reviews.  No way I'll be getting a smoker any time soon.  

I agree that the cast iron box is a failure, and I'll be going back to the foil packet process that I used successfully for years on my Weber Genesis.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Mar 13, 2015)

RPCookin said:


> Not an option for me.  We have spent ourselves to a saturation point trying to get into a new house starting from scratch since moving back to the US last fall.  I even settled for an off brand grill rather than the Weber B330 that I really wanted, because this 5 burner Dyna-Glo was half the price of the Weber, but got very good reviews.  No way I'll be getting a smoker any time soon.
> 
> I agree that the cast iron box is a failure, and I'll be going back to the foil packet process that I used successfully for years on my Weber Genesis.



Yes, I understand the foil packs with saw dust or shavings works the best with gas grills.
I'm with you though on the gas grill.  If I had to choose one type of grill and could not have anything else, it would be gas.
Its just to damn easy to use.


----------



## TamiWLassiter (Jul 1, 2015)

I have so much leftover bbq chicken from a bbq last night... just told my bf about this recipe and we're totally making it this week


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2015)

What are the best things to smoke on a gas grill with one of these?





We tried it with hamburgers and couldn't taste any smoke. I guess they weren't on the grill long enough.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 10, 2015)

taxlady said:


> What are the best things to smoke on a gas grill with one of these?


Ribs!  Or anything that takes a fair amount of time to cook over indirect heat.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Ribs!  Or anything that takes a fair amount of time to cook over indirect heat.


Any idea what the minimum time would be? Won't be doing ribs because Stirling doesn't like them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 10, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Any idea what the minimum time would be? Won't be doing ribs because Stirling doesn't like them.



The time it takes depends on what you're smoking and how much in weight. Baby back ribs take about four hours, a pork shoulder about six. The grill temperature should be about 225°F and the final food temperature about 190.

Chicken would take about 1.5 to 2 hours. I think you need at least an hour of cooking time to get good smoke flavor.


----------



## roadfix (Jul 10, 2015)

Chicken absorbs smoke easily so go very light and mild with the wood chips.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 10, 2015)

roadfix said:


> Chicken absorbs smoke easily so go very light and mild with the wood chips.



Yes, I've had some REALLY smoky chicken and it's nasty.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2015)

Thanks GG and RF for the info and warnings.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2015)

I think I'll try with some wood chips with "tandoori" chicken.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2015)

I like milder smoke for poultry. Rather than hickory, I use apple or cherry.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 10, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> I like milder smoke for poultry. Rather than hickory, I use apple or cherry.


Great! We only bought apple, so that's what we have.

Hmm, I think I could use some more suggestions about what kinds of wood for what kinds of food.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 10, 2015)

taxlady said:


> Great! We only bought apple, so that's what we have.
> 
> Hmm, I think I could use some more suggestions about what kinds of wood for what kinds of food.



I've also noted that poultry doesn't really benefit from low and slow.  Poultry isn't made up of tougher cuts of meat like ribs and butts.  So smoking at a higher temperature until the internal temperature reaches safe levels is all that's necessary.


----------

